# Integrated Approach to Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIntegrated Approach to Irritable Bowel Syndromehttp://www.ja-online.com/dukeibs/#


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThis is a flash presentation.Make sure you turn on your speakers and the volume.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you, Eric. This has helped me alot!Liz


----------



## 16858 (Apr 10, 2006)

That flash presentation was great! I was encouraged to see the talk on probiotics and the bacteria. I'm taking the pill form and its working tremendously. I really encourage folks to give it a try. you can get it at whole foods and its primadolphius. I dont have the urgency anymore.. my movements are better too. Its not healed but significantly making a difference. i dont feel worried or paranoid about it anymore!J


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Jenona


----------

